# Anne Arundel Archers Field Shoot



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Sob... Sob.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Wish I could bring some guys down to shoot but we have our PSAA States this weekend.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Wish I could bring some guys down to shoot but we have our PSAA States this weekend.


Think about coming down for our "suprise shoot" that will take place the end of October. Still working out the fine details, but it's guaranteed to be a fun time for all. :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks like I will be there Sunday. My weekend plans have changed. I now have to work on Saturday. DON"T forget the water. We only need 2 jugs with plenty of Ice and water. By the way great post Gail on heat exhaustion.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry Ed but like every other shoot you've had this year, I'm on call this weekend & can't make it. Hopefully I'll be able to make at least one before season's end. AAA is one of my favorite courses.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

For my sake, I hope you all don't see me on Sunday. I am shooting at TA tomorrow and hoping to get a decent score and get some confidence back after shooting a lowsy score the last time I was out. If I do, I will probably quit while I am ahead. If I don't I will probably make the drive to AAA on Sunday and try to redeem myself there. I shot my PB there, so maybe I can shoot a new PB there.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I know this has nothing to do with archery but any of you that are coming over on Sunday please look around for unwanted baseball/softball equipment. I have some friends (Marines) that are stationed in Afganistan and need something to blow help blow off some steam. We are looking for: balls,gloves and bats. Thanks in advance. Ed Bowen


----------

